# Mall Aventura Plaza Trujillo



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MALL AVENTURA PLAZA TRUJILLO*


*FOTOS DEL MALL AVENTURA PLAZA TRUJILLO............EL SEGUNDO MALL MAS GRANDE DEL PERÚ.*

*SABADO 14 DE JUNIO DEL 2008*


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

gracias libidito, lindas fotos del mall. 
si q es todo un exito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy buenas esas fotos, me sorprende ver tanta gente de compras. Espero que llenes este thread


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cheveres las imágenes libido ! Este mall es el mas grande del país en extensión de terreno, pero en área construida honestamente nose que puesto ocupará, creo que el Jockey y por ahi otros mas en Lima tienen mayor área construida asi como mayores ingresos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se afanan con el mall.... buenas fots libidito


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

C afanan a mas no poder :lol:


----------



## Lorena Quijoux (Oct 29, 2007)

WOooww cuanta gente!! Qué bien por Trujillo, super buenas tus fotos libidito!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!! como siempre a full de gente!!!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

x q ya no se ven las fotos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Espero que hagan de este thread una especie de guía, explicando los lugares y cosas así. Traten de ir algún día en en el que haya menos gente para poder apreciar mejor la arquitectura del lugar, ya que cuando está muy lleno se ve muy desordenado.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

[...] se ve cherve este mall , tiene un toque tropical y al parecer es todo un exito.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenas fotos, pero casi todas son de noche.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow.. cuanta gente.. se ve que la gente compra los regalos del día del padre a última hora! 
gracias x las fotos libidito!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Un pequeño aporte con las disculpas a su creador...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente foto sky....aporta con mas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buen mall.Lo mejor es el movimiento.Nunca fui fanatico de que las carretillas pasen en los pasillos del mall,pero en fin mientras la gente compre y la economia crezca esta bien


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué grande es este mall!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Simpaticas fotos de la noche previa al dia del padre,, los de mall plza si que saben construir centros comerciales,,


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL (Oct 16, 2007)

de nuevo el mall aventura plaza el mall mas no seq ... del ... peru ...y de america.. y no se q...mas..y bla bla ,,,,,si ps se afanan
pero en muy bonito el mall


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Mucho se afanan, yo tambien jeje, uno de los mas grandes, mas bonitos y mucho mas del peru  , muy buen treand ,ojala que se llene de fotos, voy a ver si tomo algunas fotos y las pongo aqui. 
Aqui tambien se puede poner las fotos de los conciertos que vayan a ver en el mall las actividades, las celebraciones por dias especiales, etc?????


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*27/09/08*
































































*Una exposición en contra de la violencia hacia la mujer.*



















*Y SKY EN PLENA COMELONA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Sorry Sky jejeje*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas imágenes!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

provecho con el Bembos

buenas fotos y q bien q hagan exposiciones


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

(...) :lol:. Por cierto ya me dio hambre.

Buenas fotos. Lo único que no me gusto fue el diseño del local de InkaFarma, es que no me gusta ninguno de sus establecimientos. Espero que algún día cambie de imagen.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos libido, asi que delataste la dieta... ya veras...


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tengo algunas fotos de la parte posterior a cinemark y al cafetin de los trabajadores pero necesito que me digan como puedo subir fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Zenaida Uribe, Morella Petrozzi y Veronica Zavala?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Zenaida Uribe, Morella Petrozzi y Veronica Zavala?


Si, tambien está Mariella Balbi que dicho sea de paso su foto me dejo impactado, para variar Tula, Martha Hildebrant y muchas mas personalidades......tengo las fotos de cada una de ellas pero no sé si pueda postearlas aqui....pensaba hacerlo pero no estaba seguro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No creo que Martha Hildebrandt se hubiese dejado agredir...jajaja.

De más esta decir que Tula sale sobrando.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> *No creo que Martha Hildebrandt se hubiese dejado agredir...jajaja.*
> 
> De más esta decir que Tula sale sobrando.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:....si pe

esa la del medio parece travesti.....:nuts:.......:lol:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Que bien que ahora mantenagan el piso de Increte brillando...y Billabong...donde sea se ha acomodado :lol: en la entrada de Sodimac!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

---


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> No creo que Martha Hildebrandt se hubiese dejado agredir...jajaja.
> 
> De más esta decir que Tula sale sobrando.


¿Por qué no te simpatiza Tula? jaja


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

perupd said:


> Que bien que ahora mantenagan el piso de Increte brillando...y Billabong...donde sea se ha acomodado :lol: en la entrada de Sodimac!


en verdad ese piso esta que da asco..... muchísimo mejor es del Real Plaza Trux..... no se porque pero me gusta más ese mall... es más elegante y simple.......


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cuanto cuesta ese combo Bembos.. provecho Sky


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que rica es hambuerguesa! buenas fotos


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

primera ves que subire una foto asi que probare..si sale bien subo el resto..es la parte posterior de cinemark y se pude ver la division con el coney..para ingresar a ese lugar existe una puerta entre el coney park y norkys


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

desde esa misma puerta de entrada entre coney y norkys lo primero que se ve es un pasadizo por ese deposito de color azul que conecta a todas las tiendas ubicadas entre coney y cinemark..todos los trabajadores entran y salen por ahi


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

alguien puede indicarme cual es el tamaño correcto para subir fotos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tienes que bajar tus fotos de tamaño, entra al paint y en Imagen entra a expandir o contraer y asi las haces mas chicas.


----------

